# Costume And Make up Help !



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys i need help to start planning for my make up and costume for work at my local haunt this year (Yes I finally found somewhere in england lol ) last year this was my costume and make up but i want to change it this year... and hopefu;;y i will be getting stilts for my birthday so i need to think of n idea to incorperate these into too.... unfortunatley my minds blank :s any help ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What kind of a stilt monster do you want to be?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont mind but i dont want to have to wear a mask with my costume


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So you might might be looking at wearing a prosthetic?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

yes or just make up


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A zombie is easy to create using toilet paper and latex.


----------

